# Vor-/Nachteile von 20" und 24"/26"



## Scherbi123 (7. September 2009)

hallo.
ich fass mich einfach kurz. könntet ihr hier in diesem thread die vor- und nachteile der 20"er und der 24"/26"er posten und auch erklären, warum ihr das denkt!? und bitte keine sinnlosen posts.!
liebe Grüße Peter.

p.s.: SuFu wurde benutzt!


----------



## HEIZER (7. September 2009)

Wie meinst du das denn ?  In welchem Zusammenhang sollten Vor-oder nachteile entstehen ?  Alles im Leben hat Vor - und  Nachteile !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (7. September 2009)

> ...und auch erklären, warum ihr das denkt...


Geht's um Fakten oder Gefühle?


----------



## holmar (7. September 2009)

gefühlt find ich 26" schöner. dafür passt mein 20" faktisch ins auto ohne das ich das vorderrad raus nehmen muss!


----------



## RISE (7. September 2009)

Naja, wenn du Berge in der Umgebung hast, ist das MTB vielseitiger, aber ein BMX fühlt sich eben so gut an beim Fahren...


----------



## Scherbi123 (8. September 2009)

Hab mir schon gedacht, das ich es erklären sollte.
Ich will mir ein Zweitbike zu meinem Trek Remedy 7 zulegen, bin aber noch am überlegen, ob jetzt 20" oder doch größer. Ich hab ein BMX daheim, das leider über 14kg wiegt und nicht mehr wirklich zu gebrauchen ist.. Ein VOXOM.
Das Bike sollte für Sreet, Park und Dirt was taugen. Weil mit meinem Remedy will ich Singletrails und so fahren und dann mit dem Zweitrad Tricks üben, und auch im Park spaß haben. Weil mit dem Remedy kann man Park vergessen.
Die Vor-/Nachteile sollen sich auch Tricks und so beziehen. z.B.: ob man mit einem 26" oder mit einem 20" besser Rotationstricks machen kann.. So in die Richtung meinte ich.
Aber schon mal ein großes Dankeschön für eure schnellen Antworten!
Liebe Grüße
PEter.


----------



## holmar (8. September 2009)

in dem fall solltest du ausprobieren was die besser liegt. rein physikalische sind rotationstricks auf den kleineren bmx natürlich einfacher. die frage ist nur ob du nicht vielleicht mit der geometrie eines dirtbikes besser zurecht kommst. es ist also wie so häufig im leben eine geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Hertener (8. September 2009)

Naja, Fakt ist: 20" sind jedenfalls kleiner und wendiger - sozusagen agiler. Je größer ein Rad ist, umso stabiler und ruhiger läuft es. Man kann auch sagen: Das Rad wird träger.

Na, und gefühlt würde ich sagen: Spaß gibt's nur mit 20". Das ist aber rein subjektiv.


----------



## Scherbi123 (8. September 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Die Gabel ist bei einem MTB ja völlig steif wenn ich richtig liege, oder?
Und wie sieht es den mit Sprüngen auf dem BMX aus? Ich habs zwar ein ziemlich altes daheim, dass aber nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand ist.. Tut das ganze nicht schnell in den Händen weh?
Ich tendiere jetzt eher zum 20"er.
Vorallem zu dem hier: http://www.kunstform.org/stereo-bikes-flash-bmx-rad-p-746.html?language=de 
Kostet 600 Kröten und wiegt nichtmal 10kg. Bin nur 1,65m groß. Kann ich das Bike da überhaupt fahren? (will es mir 2 Jahre behalten) 
Liebe Grüße 
Peter.


----------



## Hertener (9. September 2009)

Das hat ein 20,9" Oberrohr. Für Dirt dürfte das ok sein, aber wenn Du auch Street und Park fahren möchtest, solltest Du Dir was mit 20,5" Oberrohr suchen. 



> Die Gabel ist bei einem MTB ja völlig steif


Nicht, wenn es eine Federgabel ist.



> Tut das ganze nicht schnell in den Händen weh?


Alles eine Frage der "Übung der sauberen Landung".


----------



## Scherbi123 (9. September 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Das hat ein 20,9" Oberrohr. Für Dirt dürfte das ok sein, aber wenn Du auch Street und Park fahren möchtest, solltest Du Dir was mit 20,5" Oberrohr suchen.
> 
> 
> Nicht, wenn es eine Federgabel ist.
> ...


Dankeschön! 
Ok. Ich werde dann wohl noch weitersuchen. Weiß jemand zufällig ein Bike wie das Flash von Stereo Bikes? 

Aber die Federgabel wird da ja ziemlich hart gestellt, oder?

Ok. Danke!

PEter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corporation (9. September 2009)

ein bmx hat keine federgabel xDD
beim dirtbike wird die federgabel nicht hart gemacht sondern straff abgestimmt 
aber wenn du ein remedy fÃ¤hrst taugt dir denke ich eher ein dirtbike weil damit kannst du auch mal wurzeln oder bisschen bikepark fahren
ausserdem fahren die sich auch einigermassen Ã¤hnlich im vergleich zu remedy und bmx!aber dirtbikes sind halt teurer aber aus meiner erfahrung halten die mehr aus. wenn ich mir anschaue wie oft die bmxer mit denen ich fahre ihr teile auswechseln weil die kaputtgehen wundere ich mich echt(die fahren kein real-bmx oder unter 600â¬bmx sondern alle eigentlich ziemlich geile hochwertige bmx!)!!


----------



## RISE (9. September 2009)

Also wenn du nicht gerade 20er Treppen ins Flat springen willst, sollte es keine Probleme mit den Handgelenken geben. Ich hatte beim MTB fahren trotz Fully auch immer Probleme mit den Lendenwirbeln, beim BMX ist das komischerweise sehr selten geworden. Im Vergleich zum MTB muss ich sagen, dass 24"/26" vielseitiger ist, ein BMX aber auch viel mitmacht und im direkten Vergleich mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## holmar (9. September 2009)

verdammte 20" propaganda!
aber an deiner stelle würd ich eher zu nem bmx tendieren. schließlich hast du ja das trek um im wald zu heizen. also bleibt nur noch street, dirt und park. und dafür ist das bmx nunmal spezialisiert. imho


----------



## Corporation (9. September 2009)

bmx is eigenltlich auf park und street spezialisiert
dirtbike wie der namce schon sagt auf dirts

kommt drauf an was man machen will!
Beton und Metall ---> BMX
Erde und Fette Sprünge ---> Dirtbike


----------



## holmar (9. September 2009)

wenn man mal davon absieht das bmxer ungefähr 10 jahre langer auf dirt trails rumhüpfen könnte man das so stehen lassen ja


----------



## RISE (9. September 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> wenn man mal davon absieht das bmxer ungefähr 10 jahre langer auf dirt trails rumhüpfen könnte man das so stehen lassen ja



Da hast du recht, aber seiner Radbeschreibung nach hat er n MTB und was sollen die anderes sagen. Wir würden ja jetzt auch nie schreiben, dass er sich n MTB kaufen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherbi123 (9. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> aber wenn du ein remedy fährst taugt dir denke ich eher ein dirtbike weil damit kannst du auch mal wurzeln oder bisschen bikepark fahren


Remedy ist für Wurzeln und Bikepark. und das Dirtbike würd rein nur für Dirts und Park (auch Street) benutzt..



RISE schrieb:


> Also wenn du nicht gerade 20er Treppen ins Flat springen willst, sollte es keine Probleme mit den Handgelenken geben.


das hab ich am Anfang sowieso noch nicht vor. 



semmel007007 schrieb:


> bmx is eigenltlich auf park und street spezialisiert
> dirtbike wie der namce schon sagt auf dirts
> 
> kommt drauf an was man machen will!
> ...


ja ich brauch mein Rad eben für Park, Street, aber auch Dirt. Soll also ein Allrounder sein. BMX hat bei Park und Street die Vorteile, denk ich mal. Das Dirtbike eben auf Dirts..
Aber mit de BMX wird man doch auch als Anfänger Dirts wie diese: http://bmxsquad.diewebmaster.at/bmxsquadlinz/spots/dirtpark2.htm fahren können, oder? Das sind die Dirts in Linz (Ö), wo auch ein BMX-MTB Contest ist. 
Liebe Grüße 
Peter.


----------



## qam (9. September 2009)

Du kannst ohne Bedenken mit einem BMX dirtjumpen... da gibts keine Probleme oder Einschränkungen mitm BMX, im Gegenteil...


----------



## Corporation (9. September 2009)

mal vor und nachteile ausserhalt des handlings ud so:
dirtbike:
+ in praktisch jedem fahrradladen ersatzteile erhältlich
+ grosses angebot an teilen jeder preisklasse
+ leichterer beginn
+ komfortabel auch bei längerem weg zum spot
+ gute bremsen
+ schaltung oder singlespeed möglich
+federung
+ grosses angebot an duchdachten teilen da grosse "branche"
- teurer
- schwerer als bmx
- kostet meist extra in öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln 
- schwer im kleinen auto zu verstauen

BMX:
+ style
+ leichter tricks zu lernen
+ gratis is bus,bahn und sontigen
+ leicht zu verstauen im auto
+ billiger als bmx
+ leicht
+ grinden
- ersatzteile schwer zu bekommen, oft nur per versand aus onlineshops
- oft nicht ganz so durchdachte teile
- schlechte bremsleistung
- ziemlich anstengend bei längeren wegen
- komplett starr, fast keine dämpfung




.................. gibt wahrscheinlich noch mehr, mir ist aber nicht mehr eingefallen


----------



## Scherbi123 (9. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> mal vor und nachteile ausserhalt des handlings ud so:
> dirtbike:
> + in praktisch jedem fahrradladen ersatzteile erhältlich - *coole sache*
> + grosses angebot an teilen jeder preisklasse - *aber bisschen teurer, oder?*
> ...



Ein großes Dankeschön, dass du mir eine Liste geschrieben hast. Find ich echt geil. 

Peter.


----------



## holmar (10. September 2009)

ich würde gern einen kleinen einwand gegen die liefersituation beim bmx erheben. inzwischen gibt es mit sicherheit in jeder größeren stadt einen laden der das zeug führt. sicherlich teuerer als im internet aber das ist beim mtb auch nicht anders. ausserdem ist das teileangebot eher gleich groß verglichen mit dem dirtbikesegment. wenn nicht sogar größer. schließlich reden wir hier ja von dirtbikes und nicht von eierfeilen um bergauf zu fahren. 
dann hätten wir da noch die "weniger durchdachten teile". das ist wieder so eine geschichte. wenn du das bmx meinst, das bei real rumsteht, geb ich dir recht. allerdings stehen da auch ein paar "mountainbikes" neben die in die gleiche kategorie fallen. 
und zu guter letzt störe ich mich an dem punkt das man mit dem bmx billiger in öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln durchkommt. meinst du wirklich, der schaffner erlässt dir den zuschlag weil die räder 6" kleiner sind? 
alles in allem finde ich die liste, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, ziemlich undurchdacht und vorurteilsbehaftet.


----------



## RISE (10. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> BMX:
> + style
> + leichter tricks zu lernen
> + gratis is bus,bahn und sontigen --> hier komplettes Radverbot im Bus und in der Bahn 4,50 solange man es nicht auseinanderbaut, dann gehts als Gepäck
> ...



Hab mal meinen Senf dazugegeben.


----------



## holmar (10. September 2009)

amen bruder


----------



## Dude#33 (10. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> bmx is eigenltlich auf park und street spezialisiert
> dirtbike wie der namce schon sagt auf dirts
> 
> kommt drauf an was man machen will!
> ...



Meine Fresse. Da hat ja mal wieder so ein "Experte" gesprochen. 
Deine Mühe mit der ausführlichen Pro-/Contraliste weiter unten in allen Ehren (wobei die auch nur bedingt richtig ist), aber was du da schreibst ist völliger Schwachsinn. Weiß nicht, wer dir so einen Mist erzählt hat.


----------



## RISE (10. September 2009)

Die fehlende Federung / Dämpfung halte ich auch für einen überschätzten Punkt. Im direkten Vergleich zum Fully merkt man den Unterschied natürlich extrem, aber Fahrwerke der neuen MTBs im Dirt /Street sind doch eher nur noch darauf ausgelegt, mal einen Einschlag abzufedern. 
Zudem hinkt der Vergleich. Ein BMX fährt sich ganz anders. Um die Dämpfung zu erhöhen, kann man z.B. etwas breitere Reifen fahren und den Druck etwas reduzieren. Und ansonsten lernt man, bzw. ist gezwungen, sauberer zu fahren.


----------



## gmozi (11. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> mal vor und nachteile ausserhalt des handlings ud so:
> dirtbike:
> + in praktisch jedem fahrradladen ersatzteile erhältlich - *kommt drauf an WAS genau*
> + grosses angebot an teilen jeder preisklasse - *beim bmx genauso*
> ...



Was soll man sagen .. vll. einfach vorher mal RICHTIG Gedanken zu dem Thema machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (11. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> mal vor und nachteile ausserhalt des handlings ud so:
> 
> dirtbike:
> + in praktisch jedem fahrradladen ersatzteile erhältlich
> ...



Ich will auch mal.

Also so ein Dirtbike hat sicherlich seine Vorteile auf extrem unsauberen Dirtstrecken die eher Richtung Freeride gehen. Aber Dirt ist eine BMX Disziplin und beispielsweise die Franzosen mit ihren skulpturartigen Dirts lassen ungern MTBler an ihre Hügel. Wer schon mal ein Dirtvideo von den Flybikes Leute gesehen hab, kann den Niveau Unterschied mit Händen greifen.

Unabhängig vom persönlichen Geschmack, wenn man Alle MTB Allrounderqualitäten einem Dirtbike nimmt und nicht von dme Specialized mit zwei Scheibenbremsen, Federgabel, 26" Semiprofilreifen und 9- Gang Schaltung ausgeht, sondern von einem 24" NS Bikes mit Starrgabel und 5.5 Bar KHE Reifen, dann bleibt fürs Dirtbike nicht mehr so viel übrig.


----------



## holmar (11. September 2009)

der hat sich glaub ich schon n anderes forum gesucht


----------



## Scherbi123 (12. September 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> der hat sich glaub ich schon n anderes forum gesucht


nein, hab ich gar nicht. ich lese alles ganz genau mit!
zurzeit tendiere ich eher zum bmx. ich bin ja schüler und da glaube ich, das ich beim bmx was besseres bekommen werde. oder liege ich da falsch?
das problem ist, das ein skatepark, der geil zu fahren ist 20km entfernt ist.! geile dirts sind 50km entfernt, also werde ich vorerst eher auf street unterwegs sein. und da glaube ich, haben bmx schon eher vorteile. bin noch gar nicht sicher, aber ein dirtbike für 600 euro? yt-industries würds da geben, aber sonst eher nicht wirklich was.. bmx für 600 euro? gibts doch einige brauchbare.


----------



## holmar (12. September 2009)

ich meinte nicht dich, sondern unseren fahrradexperten weiter oben. 
600 euro sind wirklich schon mal ne ordentliche grundlage.
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10451 zum beispiel


----------



## Corporation (12. September 2009)

danke dass ihr euch so viele gedanken über meine liste gemacht hat.
ich hab dass aus meiner sicht geschriebn und verstehe wenn ihr einwände habt.Ich hab dass aus der Sicht hier in Nürnberg und umgebung geschrieben  wegen Läden und Bus,Bahn undso.Aber allein an eurern Texten merkt man ob ihr bmx oder dirt fahrt und ob ihr schonmal auf dem andern radl gesessen seit!

Und wegen Pegs---> Zeig mir Pegs für ne Steckachse!
Und wegen den undurchdachten Teilen ---> Mir persönlich geht öfter am bmx was kaputt als am Dirtbike.


----------



## RISE (12. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Und wegen Pegs---> Zeig mir Pegs für ne Steckachse!
> Und wegen den undurchdachten Teilen ---> Mir persönlich geht öfter am bmx was kaputt als am Dirtbike.



Siehe Specialized P Street. Da ging das. Pegs am MTB sind wie Schaltung am BMX. Brian Lopes mag es brauchen, aber die Mehrheit nicht. 

Nur weil bei dir die Teile nicht halten, heißt das nicht, dass BMX Teile undurchdacht sind. Wenn du dir einige Dinge ansiehst, wie z.B. das Wave Unterrohr von Sunday, die Idee des Grim Reapers von Eastern oder einige andere Produkte der letzten Jahre, dann kann man diesen wirklich unsinnigen Punkt schnell relativieren.


----------



## Corporation (12. September 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Siehe Specialized P Street. Da ging das. Pegs am MTB sind wie Schaltung am BMX. Brian Lopes mag es brauchen, aber die Mehrheit nicht.
> 
> Nur weil bei dir die Teile nicht halten, heißt das nicht, dass BMX Teile undurchdacht sind. Wenn du dir einige Dinge ansiehst, wie z.B. das Wave Unterrohr von Sunday, die Idee des Grim Reapers von Eastern oder einige andere Produkte der letzten Jahre, dann kann man diesen wirklich unsinnigen Punkt schnell relativieren.


 Ich meine dass so, schau dir die Aussenliegenden Innelager an einem Mtb an. wäre das nicht vl auch sinnvoll bei einem Bmx? Wäre günstiger, einfach zu wechseln oder die Lager die man direkt in den Rahmen presst wie sie derzeit im Mtb und Rennradbereich gross am kommen sind!


Was ich mit meinem Punkt Schaltung ausdrücken wollte ist dass wenn man wie viele einen langen Weg zum Spot hat und der nicht unbedingt flach ist kann man einfach in einen anderen Gang schalten sodass man auch mal nen Berg hoch fahren kann aber im Flachen genauso den richtigen gang hat! ---> Man ist flexibler und muss nicht immer am Berg schieben!!!!


----------



## rchrdkrnr (12. September 2009)

lern erst mal mit dem "schweren" 14kg rad fahren, bevor dir dein eltern ein neues rad kaufen du blödes arschl och


----------



## Stirni (12. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Ich meine dass so, schau dir die Aussenliegenden Innelager an einem Mtb an. wäre das nicht vl auch sinnvoll bei einem Bmx? Wäre günstiger, einfach zu wechseln oder die Lager die man direkt in den Rahmen presst wie sie derzeit im Mtb und Rennradbereich gross am kommen sind!
> 
> 
> Was ich mit meinem Punkt Schaltung ausdrücken wollte ist dass wenn man wie viele einen langen Weg zum Spot hat und der nicht unbedingt flach ist kann man einfach in einen anderen Gang schalten sodass man auch mal nen Berg hoch fahren kann aber im Flachen genauso den richtigen gang hat! ---> Man ist flexibler und muss nicht immer am Berg schieben!!!!




hey cool!beim bmx lager die man in den rahmen presst ?!?!?! das dümmste was ich je gehört habe!!!

Ich,König von Radevormwald, lebe und regiere im bergischen Land und komme auch so ganz gut die berge hoch und runter.musste halt mal bisschen strampeln und nicht wie ne pussy runterschalten.
**** YEAH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. September 2009)

20" kann kleinere transitions rollen, wo 24/26" einfach die gabel abknicken würde, weils ist, als würdest gegen eine wand fahren.

desweiteren beschleunigt ein BMX besser als ein großes rad.

der schwerpunkt ist zentraler, dadurch leichter zu händeln.

usw.


----------



## RISE (12. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Ich meine dass so, schau dir die Aussenliegenden Innelager an einem Mtb an. wäre das nicht vl auch sinnvoll bei einem Bmx? Wäre günstiger, einfach zu wechseln oder die Lager die man direkt in den Rahmen presst wie sie derzeit im Mtb und Rennradbereich gross am kommen sind!



Braucht man für BMX nicht. Mid und Spanish BB hält prima und lässt sich in den allermeisten Fällen auch problemlos wechseln. Mid läuft nahezu wartungsfrei.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. September 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Ich meine dass so, schau dir die Aussenliegenden Innelager an einem Mtb an. wäre das nicht vl auch sinnvoll bei einem Bmx? Wäre günstiger, einfach zu wechseln oder die Lager die man direkt in den Rahmen presst wie sie derzeit im Mtb und Rennradbereich gross am kommen sind!



Euro BB kam in der Tat von den großen Rädern, war aber schlecht fahrbar. Die Lager waren zu klein. Außenliegende Lager hat man bei hartem Streetfahren oder rutschen schnell mal plattgemacht. Wenn man noch ein altes BMX mit euro BB hat kann man die einzige Kurbel verwenden, die so funktioniert, die DMR.

Das ist aber alles Schnee von gestern, weil Lager, die man direkt in dem Rahmen presst und die seit kurzem bei MTBs und Rennrädern so groß im Kommen sind schon seit 2005 bei BMX Rädern verwendet werden, also mal spontan vom BMX geklaut wurden. Spanish BB heißt das Zauberwort.



semmel007007 schrieb:


> Aber allein an eurern Texten merkt man ob ihr bmx oder dirt fahrt und ob ihr schonmal auf dem andern radl gesessen seit!



Ja, das trifft ganz offensichtlich auch auf dich zu. Du scheinst dich mit BMX Komponenten nicht im Geringsten auszukennen. Dort gab es in den letzten Jahren Quantensprünge. 
Und selbstverständlich findet man in einer BMX Sektion eines MTB Forums in erster Linie BMXer

Ich bin ja auch normalerweise nicht mehr in diesem Forum. Diese Sektion ist eine Ausnahme


----------



## Stirni (13. September 2009)

fahrrad fahren ist eh *******.
ich tune jetzt 50er.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. September 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> fahrrad fahren ist eh *******.
> ich tune jetzt 50er.



http://www.rollertuningpage.de/members/list/s388.html
Lügner! Du bist da garnicht angemeldet! Oder bist du <<//-$T!RN!-\\>>


----------



## holmar (13. September 2009)

ich wusste es immer. stirnis rad ist zu gut um echt zu sein. das ist bestimmt nur ein bild aus dem netz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. September 2009)

ich bin enttarnt und das direkt 2x !
ich verschwinde vom erdboden aber mache vorher noch nen abschieds-thread...


----------



## RISE (13. September 2009)

Ich lass dich dann auch direkt sperren.


----------



## Stirni (13. September 2009)

ihr seid wie eine familie zu mir 
ich bleibe


----------



## holmar (13. September 2009)

verdammte axt, warum bist du so schwer zu vergraulen?


----------



## Scherbi123 (13. September 2009)

rchrdkrnr schrieb:


> lern erst mal mit dem "schweren" 14kg rad fahren, bevor dir dein eltern ein neues rad kaufen du blödes arschl och


ich bin jetzt schon 1 jahr mit meinen rad gefahren, aber ich brauche jetzt mal ein neues, da das rad ca. 8 jahre alt ist, verstanden?!



holmar schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht dich, sondern unseren fahrradexperten weiter oben.
> 600 euro sind wirklich schon mal ne ordentliche grundlage.
> http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10451 zum beispiel


geiles bike. danke! 
gibt es sonst noch vorschläge?
die wethepeople räder von 2010 gefallen mir verdammt gut. könntet ihr da eines empfehlen?
Liebe Grüße
Peter.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. September 2009)

Ja, eines für über 400 Euro und du bist gut dabei.
WTP hat 2010 das beste Angebot von allen BMX Kompletträdern. Kauf dir eins.


----------



## holmar (13. September 2009)

ich habs nicht ausgerechnet aber das zodiac müsste in dein buget fallen. und das ist find ich ziemlich geil


----------



## Scherbi123 (14. September 2009)

holmar schrieb:


> ich habs nicht ausgerechnet aber das zodiac müsste in dein buget fallen. und das ist find ich ziemlich geil


das wär hammer! http://shop.wreckless.ie/wethepeople-2010-zodiac-matt-black-p-747.html aber passst das von der größe? 
ich würde auch gerne eine bremse haben, hat dieses eine?!


----------



## qam (14. September 2009)

Lies doch mal die Fakten im unteren Bildchen, dann wirst du bei Brakes etwas finden!


----------



## Scherbi123 (14. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Lies doch mal die Fakten im unteren Bildchen, dann wirst du bei Brakes etwas finden!


wieso fällt mir das nicht selber ein!? *dummbin*
und wie sieht es mit der größe aus? ich bin 1,65m groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (14. September 2009)

Würde mal behaupten das sollte passen. Oberrohr 20.8" ist zwar für die große evtl. ein bissl zu groß aber dafür sind die Kettenstreben ziemlich kurz mit 13.25" und wenn ich mich nich gerade vertue, dann gleichen die 75° Steuerrohrwinkel die Länge auch wieder etwas aus. Sollte sich denke ich mal relativ kurz und klein anfühlen das Teil. (Wenn ich grad Müll rede, dann verbessere mich doch bitte jemand.)

Ich möchte jetzt auch mal so reinwerfen, mir gefällt das Bike vor allem optisch auch sehr sehr gut! Ist wirklich schick.


----------



## Scherbi123 (14. September 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Würde mal behaupten das sollte passen. Oberrohr 20.8" ist zwar für die große evtl. ein bissl zu groß aber dafür sind die Kettenstreben ziemlich kurz mit 13.25" und wenn ich mich nich gerade vertue, dann gleichen die 75° Steuerrohrwinkel die Länge auch wieder etwas aus. Sollte sich denke ich mal relativ kurz und klein anfühlen das Teil. (Wenn ich grad Müll rede, dann verbessere mich doch bitte jemand.)
> 
> Ich möchte jetzt auch mal so reinwerfen, mir gefällt das Bike vor allem optisch auch sehr sehr gut! Ist wirklich schick.


Dankeschön!
Mir gefällt es optisch verdammt gut, bei Versionen. Und der Preis stimmt auch, also wird dieses wahrscheinlich mein neues Bike. 
Für mich reicht zwar eine Aussage auch, aber ich muss noch bis 27.Oktober warten, bis ich das Geld habe und bis dorthin könnt ihr mir ja noch was wegen der Größe sagen. Ich glaube zwar eh, dass das Bike passt, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## RISE (14. September 2009)

Hmm, also für 1.65 ist 20.8 schon recht lang, aber letztendlich auch Gewöhnungs- und Geschmackssache. Ein 75° Lenkwinkel sorgt effektiv für einen etwas kürzeren Radstand, gleichzeitig rückt der Lenker noch ein Stück nach vorn. 
Wenn du aber eh keine wirkliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit hast, wirst du auch mit dem Rad klarkommen.


----------



## qam (14. September 2009)

Und du wächst ja noch bestimmt etwas oder? Dann wäre es ja doof ein kleines Rad zu kaufen mit dem man dann in nem Jahr nichts mehr anfangen kann weil zu klein!


----------



## Scherbi123 (15. September 2009)

Danke Jungs.
Ja, ich werde noch etwas wachsen. 
Also steht de Kauf nichts mehr im Wege.
Danke danke! 
Liebe Grüße 
Peter


----------



## Hertener (15. September 2009)

Da geht er,
Der Peter


----------



## Scherbi123 (16. September 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Da geht er,
> Der Peter


Ich bleibe noch bei euch Jungs.
Denn ich bin ja BMXer.


----------



## Hertener (16. September 2009)

cool


----------



## dirt.bike (20. September 2009)

wollt auch ma was sagen auch wen das hier nich mein thread is..
also ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt mir das Zodiac zu kaufen ABER   ich bin knapp über 1,90 und wachse noch, würd bei mir nen bmx überhaupt in frage kommen? fahr jeds seit nem halben jahr 26"("yt: dirt love" verdammt schwerfällig) anfangs fast nur dirt aber mit der zeit dan auch im skatepark un auf der straße unterwegs. Ich hab jeds gemerkt das street auch mit nem 26" geht aber wen ich mich auf nen bmx setzt geht das voll ab auf der straße im dirtbereich hab ichs noch nich ausprobiert

hoffe auf antworten und das mir niemand sauer is wen ich das hier rein schreib 
lg tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (20. September 2009)

Wenn du schonmal auf nem BMX-Bike gesessen bist und es abging, wieso fragst du dann, ob BMX überhaupt für dich in Frage kommt? Ich denke mal die Antwort liegt doch auf der Hand. Ansonsten, wenn dir das Bike auf dem du drauf warst gefallen hat von der Geometrie, schau halt nach einem ähnlichen.


----------



## RISE (20. September 2009)

Geht. Einfach n Komplettbike kaufen und wenns zu kurz wird den Rahmen gegen einen längeren ersetzen.


----------

